# iPhone 4 in White



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone getting the new white iPhone 4? It really looks beautiful in pictures.

Do you think they will release an iPhone 5 soon? My grandson wants a new black iPhone for his birthday in a couple of weeks. We are trying to decide if we want to wait until June and see if an iPhone 5 releases or just go ahead and get an iPhone 4.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

iPhone 5 will not be coming in June.  It's looking like September, but that's not guaranteed.  We should know more the first week and a half of June when WWDC comes around.  If they preview iOS 5 at that time, then a September release is likely.  If not, then probably not this year at all.

If iPhone 5 was coming in June, then A) we would have gotten an iOS 5 preview in March, and B) they probably wouldn't have released the white iPhone 4.  You don't want to alienate consumers by releasing a new hotness (which requires a 2-year contract), then replacing it less than two months later.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wanted the white iPhone back when the iPhone 4 came out.. at this point, I'll probably just wait for the iPhone 5


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geko summarized the public facts.  Personally, I'd wait for iphone5, but grandsons aren't known for being patient. If the iPhone 5 has the expected dual core processor, it will be much better for running high powered games, which may appeal to him.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Geko. That's my thought as well. Dillon is 18 and has the 3G now with only 8GB.  He loves music and wants more GB. He has an iPod touch that he has had a few years and has all of his music on that. With the 32GB he can use the iPhone for everything. 

I told him I would get him the 32GB iPhone 4 and if the iPhone 5 comes out I would get it on my upgrade and trade with him. I love mine but i put so much on it I would be happy to get more GB. He is graduating the 1st of June and is headed to collage in Sept and I know he will use it a lot.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I had been waiting for the iphone 5 since my T-mobile contract finally ran out in Feb. When the talk of delays came out I decided to go ahead and get the iphone 4. I got the white so we can tell it apart from my wife's black one. Otherwise I don't really care about the color.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the antennae in the iPhone 4 problematic, or have they worked out the bugs?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Is the antennae in the iPhone 4 problematic, or have they worked out the bugs?


No hardware changes were made since the device was first released last summer. I use mine in a thin plastic case without problems in reception. If you're in an area with spotty coverage though, that may not be the situation.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> No hardware changes were made since the device was first released last summer. I use mine in a thin plastic case without problems in reception. If you're in an area with spotty coverage though, that may not be the situation.


Coverage here is pretty good, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Coverage here is pretty good, so that shouldn't be an issue.


I do think you're best off using some sort of case with it, partly because at least some of us naturally "hold it wrong", in other words, hold it in a way such that it bridges the gap between the antennas. (My husband doesn't hold it that way, but I do. LOL) And partly because it's a freaking slippery little thing with all that glass; a case can make a big difference in how comfortable it is to hold.

I've just started using the Power Support Air Jacket in Clear on mine--we're talking an extremely thin case here, less than a millimeter thick (way thinner than Apple's bumper). And even that's enough to keep me from experiencing the antenna issue. The Clear is great, scratch resistant on the outside, shows off my latest DecalGirl skin, and thin enough that it doesn't interfere with my speaker docks (tested with three different ones).


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I do think you're best off using some sort of case with it, partly because at least some of us naturally "hold it wrong", in other words, hold it in a way such that it bridges the gap between the antennas. (My husband doesn't hold it that way, but I do. LOL) And partly because it's a freaking slippery little thing with all that glass; a case can make a big difference in how comfortable it is to hold.
> 
> I've just started using the Power Support Air Jacket in Clear on mine--we're talking an extremely thin case here, less than a millimeter thick (way thinner than Apple's bumper). And even that's enough to keep me from experiencing the antenna issue. The Clear is great, scratch resistant on the outside, shows off my latest DecalGirl skin, and thin enough that it doesn't interfere with my speaker docks (tested with three different ones).


Thanks, *Victoria*! I'm googling that case now!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> I do think you're best off using some sort of case with it, partly because at least some of us naturally "hold it wrong", in other words, hold it in a way such that it bridges the gap between the antennas. (My husband doesn't hold it that way, but I do. LOL) And partly because it's a freaking slippery little thing with all that glass; a case can make a big difference in how comfortable it is to hold.
> 
> I've just started using the Power Support Air Jacket in Clear on mine--we're talking an extremely thin case here, less than a millimeter thick (way thinner than Apple's bumper). And even that's enough to keep me from experiencing the antenna issue. The Clear is great, scratch resistant on the outside, shows off my latest DecalGirl skin, and thin enough that it doesn't interfere with my speaker docks (tested with three different ones).


Oooh, you're brave! It just didn't provide enough protection for me, especially since there was no protection for the screen (except the anti-glare screen protector that came with it, which I love -- have it on my iPad too). I'm too clumsy for it! LOL

I ended up with the Belkin Grip Vue in clear. (Though it's not truly clear, more opaque -- didn't look fantastic on my son's black iPhone.) I really like it a lot. It's not bulky, doesn't show fingerprints, doesn't make my screen protector bubble, and best of all, you can see the white iPhone through it. : ) Very easy to install -- just pull it over the iPhone.

http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=512159


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> Oooh, you're brave! It just didn't provide enough protection for me, especially since there was no protection for the screen (except the anti-glare screen protector that came with it, which I love -- have it on my iPad too). I'm too clumsy for it! LOL
> 
> I ended up with the Belkin Grip Vue in clear. (Though it's not truly clear, more opaque -- didn't look fantastic on my son's black iPhone.) I really like it a lot. It's not bulky, doesn't show fingerprints, doesn't make my screen protector bubble, and best of all, you can see the white iPhone through it. : ) Very easy to install -- just pull it over the iPhone.
> 
> http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=512159


Well, I don't know about brave. I put a Square Trade Warranty on it the day I ordered it.  Yay for accidental damage coverage! LOL

Seriously, though, it would have no case at all if it weren't for the slippery feel and the antenna issue. I've come to hate cases in general due to the weight and bulk they add. My iPad is skinned, but only goes into a case or sleeve for transport outside the house--and at that, I'm using the bare minimum Yoobao Slim (original iPad), which is mostly scratch protection. It normally "lives" on my WedgePad and has for months with zero damage.

With the phone, I started out with the Apple bumper, and would still use it if the colored ones didn't discolor so quickly. After that, I tried a number of other cases, both larger and smaller, and I quickly found that I a) preferred the very minimal cases and b) liked my DecalGirl skins too much to cover them up. I don't lay my phone face down, and I've had too many problems with front skins bubbling, so a case that doesn't touch the front is preferable for me. A frosted case looked fine when I had a skin with a white background, but when I changed that out for my new Gotham Garden skin a few weeks back, you couldn't see the details under the frost. So going clear became a priority, though I do hate the fingerprints! I do use a leather pouch for throwing it into my purse, mostly to keep my keys and such from scratching the screen.

As an FYI, I've dropped both devices, and my Kindle, while going caseless. It happens. But the matte finish skins add a little bit of grip, and the devices are a little better built then we tend to think. I take reasonable care with them, but I don't baby them, and so far they've been fine.

Edit: if anyone needs a clear or frost case with a bit more coverage, the Ice and DryIce models from IDAmerica are getting some solid reviews lately on the MacRumors forum: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1136247


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> My iPad is skinned, but only goes into a case or sleeve for transport outside the house--and at that, I'm using the bare minimum Yoobao Slim (original iPad), which is mostly scratch protection. It normally "lives" on my WedgePad and has for months with zero damage.
> 
> Edit: if anyone needs a clear or frost case with a bit more coverage, the Ice and DryIce models from IDAmerica are getting some solid reviews lately on the MacRumors forum: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1136247


My iPad lives on my WedgePad too, with only an iVolution back on it (and only because I don't want to bother taking it off). The only time I put the front cover on is when it goes in my purse.

I saw that thread on MacRumors, and the guy who started the thread (who's apparently a professional reviewer -- I want his job!) said that he couldn't recommend the Ice and Dry Ice cases. (It's about the 12th post down in the thread.) I was hoping he was going to say they were fantastic because they looked pretty cool (no pun intended). However, it does seem like the people who went ahead and got them are happy with them.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> My iPad lives on my WedgePad too, with only an iVolution back on it (and only because I don't want to bother taking it off). The only time I put the front cover on is when it goes in my purse.
> 
> I saw that thread on MacRumors, and the guy who started the thread (who's apparently a professional reviewer -- I want his job!) said that he couldn't recommend the Ice and Dry Ice cases. (It's about the 12th post down in the thread.) I was hoping he was going to say they were fantastic because they looked pretty cool (no pun intended). However, it does seem like the people who went ahead and got them are happy with them.


Yeah, his is actually the only negative review I've seen, which I thought was interesting. Others have been raving about them. It's not for me--I don't like the way they did the cutouts or the "born in new york" imprint on the back--but it does look like a possible option for some people anyway.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Yeah, his is actually the only negative review I've seen, which I thought was interesting. Others have been raving about them. It's not for me--I don't like the way they did the cutouts or the "born in new york" imprint on the back--but it does look like a possible option for some people anyway.


Yeah, it's good that there are so many choices. Something for everyone. 

I'm happy with mine. The only thing I thought would make it better was if it was truly clear and not opaque -- but the more I read, the more it sounds like clear cases really show fingerprints...so I think I'll stick with mine.  And it's not reeeeally opaque -- once it's on (a white iPhone), you can't even tell it's opaque. The apple logo and all the writing can be clearly seen. In fact, I wouldn't have even noticed it had we not tried it on the black iPhone. And I really like that it doesn't make my screen protector bubble; that was a major concern for me.


----------

